# Need help identifying some cichlids



## Raaron3087 (May 11, 2018)

Recently I got an 80gallon y'all Cichlid tank from a family friend that had to move and couldn't take it with him. I'm new to Cichlid and don't really know much about taking care of them. First off I can't identify one of them. As for the others I have two blood Parrot cichlids, and one electric yellow. Attached below is the one I can't identify. Second is any recommendations on what to feed them,if they like sand or gravel and what type of lights they like? So far the tank is set up the way he gave it to me with a HOB filter, heater and air stones. It also has large gravel.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

The fish is a Lake Malawi Nimbochromis venustus.

Sand is a good choice for most fish and more natural looking than colored gravel and easier to maintain. Pool filter sand is a cheap option though you will be limited to tan or white depending on your location and it can usually be purchased at a pool supply store.

A good quality cichlid pellet such as New Life Spectrum (NLS), Northfin or similar brands should work well though you may need to buy a couple different pellet sizes to accommodate different mouth sizes of the fish.

A regular aquarium light fixture should be just fine, do you know which brand fixture you currently are using?

Post the dimensions of the tank if you can and the model filter if you know it.

Do you have any other aquariums at all? Just curious of your level of fish keeping and how familiar you are with maintaining a fish tank.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

The other is a blood parrot, a deformed hybrid.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Actually, the first fish is probably _Nimbochromis livingstonii_. On venustus, the blotches are vertically oriented, which makes them stand out from the other Nimbos. However, on this fish, they are more horizontal, very much like livingstonii. The mouth is larger than venustus, as well. However, the body shape is a bit stockier than usual for livingstonii. It could be a hybrid of the two, but I think it's just a iivingstonii.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought there was something a bit off on my ID, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Raaron3087 (May 11, 2018)

Thank you for the fish ID. Looking it up online it's def a livingstonii. I have a 55 gal planted tank with community fish and small reef tanks. This is my biggest tank at 80 gallon. Like I said it was a rescue tank, the previous owner was just gonna dump everything so my wife took it in while I was away at work. Now that I'm home I'm gonna buy a light for them, change the gravel out to sand, get rid of the small HOB filet and get a canister filter. Anything else I should get for them to make them happy?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would leave the HOB filter on the tank for a while, especially if it has mature filter media in it.

Have you tested the water parameters since you have quite a few fish in that tank currently?


----------



## Raaron3087 (May 11, 2018)

Yea it will stay on for awhile. I tested the water two days ago and it was all good. Went by the lfs earlier and had them also test it, they said they wouldn't change a thing. Keep doing what I've been doing


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What were your test results and which brand/type kit are you using?


----------



## Raaron3087 (May 11, 2018)

When I get back home tomorrow night I'll let u know the numbers. I'm using the api master kit, plus gh and kh test kit


----------



## Raaron3087 (May 11, 2018)

So I tested the water again tonight. Ph 7.4, ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 100. Nitrate has sky rocketed over the past frew days. Gonna do a 40% water change now and see if it helps take it down a bit


----------

